# I'm home...



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i'm finally home for christmas with my parents.What great fun this holiday is going to be. I wish i didn't have to stay home and pretend everything is ok here. Its torture.I would rather spend christmas on my own. But i can't be dealing with the agro of being told how selfish i am for not coming for christmas. When mum came tp pick me p this morning i realised how much i didn't want to go. I can't even be bothered to go into it now. It bores me.I wish i could hibernate through christmas. At least i have work to keep my mind off it. I'm working Sunday, Xmas eve, Xmas day for a few hours, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday. Wow busy week for me! when will i sleep?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hang in there Spliff. Keep up with the tapes and use whatever imagery you can to make you feel more relaxed. Take what you need from and give what you want to, those at home..... and leave the rest. I'm hoping it will not be as bad a Holiday as you think. Yes, Get some rest somewhere, cause everything feels worse when you are tired.((((Spliff))))







BQ


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

HI SpliffGood advice from BQ







It may not be as bad as you think it will be. Hang in there and keep your humour







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

AAAAARrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Postive thoughts, positive thoughts.


----------

